# Ben here



## Benji (Apr 11, 2016)

New to the Mantis world.

Last year my wife bought 3 ootheca on line.

We hatched them and released them into our garden.

This year we found about 10 ootheca around the neighborhood!

We hatched them again this year except this time I am keeping some to raise.

So far I have had 2 molt for the first time and seem to be doing well.

If I am successful at raising these I plan on trying my luck with more exotic species! 

Any direction pertaining to how to get more exotic looking Mantid is highly appreciated!


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey, welcome neighbor!   You better watch out.....your story sounds very similar to how mantis addiction started for most of us!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome Ben.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Apr 11, 2016)

If your looking for a more exotic (but still easy to keep) species, try a ghost mantis   oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Benji (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome. My first Hatchling had his 2nd molt about an hour ago. Exciting stuff.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello Ben and welcome to the forum





For exotic species I can point you to a few places where you can find plenty to choose from, BugsinCyberspace and MantisPlace (both are recommended). Species wise just read the description for more details, or do a quick search as well, there are plenty to try.  

One thing to watch out for is their care level, as some can be difficult to keep/raise. As you have kept mantids before some good choices might be Acromantis japonica, Creobroter pictipennis, Deroplatys lobata, Miomantis paykullii, Parasphendale affinis, Phyllocrania paradoxa, or Pnigomantis medioconstricta. Just a few of the ones I've had before and liked, with the Dead leaf mantis (Deroplatys lobata) and Ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa) being truly exotic looking and easy to care for.

The biggest thing though tends to be what is available and in stock as that can wildly vary.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome Ben, crosby art is right. But what are u hatching, did I miss the speices? it looks chinese.


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you CosbyArt for all the info. And hibiscusmile ...I can only assume they are Chinese because I think the ones my wife bought online were(she doesn't remember wich kind). ...and the oothecae we found this year looked like the same ones she bought a year ago. ..the ootheca were big fat ones...


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0ygef92u11fyl3/20160412_221521.jpg?dl=0

Picture of the 10 ootheca we found around the neighborhood this year. ..they are at the bottom of a giant pickle jar that we hatched them in. There are a few stragglers in there too that need to go outside


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 12, 2016)

Benji said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0ygef92u11fyl3/20160412_221521.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Picture of the 10 ootheca we found around the neighborhood this year. ..they are at the bottom of a giant pickle jar that we hatched them in. There are a few stragglers in there too that need to go outside


Those in the photo are no doubt Chinese (Tenodera sinensis) ooths.

No problem, and have fun getting some new exotic pets.


----------



## MantisGalore (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome


----------

